# Amazing brake upgrade 9.4 tp 10.1 with girling 60 capilers on 97 jetta



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

I upgraded from my crap stock setup to these brembo slotted rotors 10.1 with the girling 60 capilers and hawk hks pads, coming from stock 9.4 rotors and capilers with mitex red pads. The response is holy fing crap as the brake response has been increased 50%. The wiegh everyone talks about is barely noticable and well worth the increased braking.


----------



## X-flow (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Amazing brake upgrade 9.4 tp 10.1 with girling 60 capilers on 97 jetta (fluxburn)*

what did you have to do to make this work? I always heard that combo wouldn't work.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Amazing brake upgrade 9.4 tp 10.1 with girling 60 capilers on 97 jetta (X-flow)*

you need only the parts I listed above, it bolts right up to stock location with stock brake cables etc.


----------



## X-flow (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Amazing brake upgrade 9.4 tp 10.1 with girling 60 capilers on 97 jetta (fluxburn)*

sweet, thanks!


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Amazing brake upgrade 9.4 tp 10.1 with girling 60 capilers on 97 jetta (X-flow)*

they are called the lucas or girling 60 caiplers from the audis I believe. I am not sure which car they are exactly from, would be useful in knowing what pads to purchase for them.


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Amazing brake upgrade 9.4 tp 10.1 with girling 60 capilers on 97 jetta (fluxburn)*

Do you have pictures of the setup you are running? I'd be really interested to see the calipers. Are the calipers you have dual piston calipers (Girling 60) or are they single piston calipers (Girling 54)?
The dual piston Girling 60 calipers usually won't clear the suspension with the 10.1" carriers and rotors. I suspect you have the single piston Girling 54 calipers. Either that or you actually have 11" rotors with the Girling 60's. Both calipers have the same spacing on the caliper to carrier pin bolts. The difference is the Girling 60 has two slighly smaller pistons (both on the inside) where the Girling 54 has a single large`piston.
If you keep the rear drums, the Girling 54's will work with a 20.5mm master cylinder (the stock master cylinder for 9.4" front brakes). With rear discs, the Girling 54's will require a 22mm master cylinder.
It is possible to run the dual piston Girling 60's with a 22mm master cylinder if you keep rear drums. Using Girling 60 dual piston calipers with rear discs requires a larger master cylinder. The Audi's that had Girling 60's at the front and rear discs used a 25.4mm master cylinder.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Amazing brake upgrade 9.4 tp 10.1 with girling 60 capilers on 97 jetta (Racer_X)*

I am slightly confused on what I actually have now that I looked at the calipers and have seen they are the single large piston girling 54. Below are pictures of the brembo rotors and calipers I bought of a fellow vortexer for 300 dollars with shipping, including hawk hps pads. I really am impressed with this setup over my stock rotors and calipers with red mintex pads.
Here are my pictures of my setup


























so I have 9.4 inch rotors not 10 inch with girling 54 calipers, which work great. I am not sure how much better the dual piston ones would be with 10 inch rotors, but this setup is amazing compared to before.



_Modified by fluxburn at 8:01 PM 7-16-2004_


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Amazing brake upgrade 9.4 tp 10.1 with girling 60 capilers on 97 jetta (fluxburn)*

Yes, those are definitely Girling 54's. 
You probably should be running 10.1" rotors with those. Or possibly 11.0". It's hard to tell, but in the second picture, I think I see the edg of the pads is not touching the rotor. Can you take a pic looking into the opening in the caliper, a bit more edge on to the rotor. The area in the yellow box on this pic:

(Click the pic for a bigger version)
If the outer edge of the pad isn't riding on the surface of the rotor, you aren't getting the full use of your bigger calipers and pads, and your pads will wear extremely wierd. The outer edge of the rotor should stick out just slightly beyond (about 1mm to 2mm, maybe about 1/16") the outer edge of the pads. 



_Modified by Racer_X at 5:30 AM 7-17-2004_


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Amazing brake upgrade 9.4 tp 10.1 with girling 60 capilers on 97 jetta (Racer_X)*

Yeah the shop I had install these said they had trouble getting the angle correct. Maybe I should take it to a vw shop for adjustment if it is possible. Are you saying that I need 10 inch rotors for these to work? I can look for the vr-6 caliper carriers and just run 11 inch rotors.
Thanks a bundle racer x, you have been extremely helpful.


_Modified by fluxburn at 10:19 AM 7-17-2004_


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Amazing brake upgrade 9.4 tp 10.1 with girling 60 capilers on 97 jetta (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_Yeah the shop I had install these said they had trouble getting the angle correct. Maybe I should take it to a vw shop for adjustment if it is possible. Are you saying that I need 10 inch rotors for these to work? I can look for the vr-6 caliper carriers and just run 11 inch rotors.
What was the donor for the caliper carriers? Was it a 2.0L Golf III/Jetta III? Or was it a VR6 Golf III/Jetta III? Or was it a Corrado? Or a 2.0L 16V Jetta GLI (1990-1992 model years)?
You should use the rotor size that the donor vehicle used. 10.1" for 2.0L A3 cars or 2.0L 16V Jetta GLI's, or 11.0" for VR6's and Corrados. 
In my experience, any VW under 2800 pounds that never exceeds 135 mph will work fine with 10.1" front brakes. The key is to select the right pads for your driving conditions. For most street situations, Hawk HPS should work fine for you. Those pads will be fade free up to 850F or so. If you really push them hard on twisty mountain roads and canyon runs, you might still experience fade, and those aren't the right pads for race track driving either. But for most street driving including some fairly spirit drives on twisty hills and canyons, the Hawk HPS should work fine.
You could run 11.0" rotors with VR6 carriers (the ones with 11.0" brakes, not 11.3" brakes) or Corrado carriers. But you'll have some additional unsprung and rotating weight with the 11.0" rotors. 
Also, 11.0" brakes must have 15" wheels. 14" wheels don't clear the calipers on 11.0" brakes. It looks like those wheels are big enough, but what about your spare? A 14" wheel will clear the 10.1" brakes. Be sure to check your spare for clearance, too. It really sucks if you have a flat on a rainey night and have to put your spare on the rear and move the good rear tire to replace the flat front tire. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Amazing brake upgrade 9.4 tp 10.1 with girling 60 capilers on 97 jetta (Racer_X)*

Thanks a bundle for all the info. I must assume that since the 9.4 rotors are in right now, that the capiler carriers must be the ones from the 2.0 and not the vr-6. So the individual who had this setup before was misinformed about the rotor size. So I need to get 10.1 rotors and sell these 9.4 rotors to somebody. Then the pads have full contact on the rotor, unlike now where I can see the pad actually does off the rotor lol.


----------



## jamesn67 (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Amazing brake upgrade 9.4 tp 10.1 with girling 60 capilers on 97 jetta (fluxburn)*

Just to add to Racer-X...
The Corrado G60 had 11" rotors with the Girling 54's
The Corrado VR6 also had 11" rotors.
I believe with your sterring knuckles you can run those
calipers on 11" rotors with the Corrado carriers.


----------

